# Wysteria, Luna & Dixie



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We have 3 does due at the end of January, and I can't believe that's just 4 weeks away!

Wysteria 1/27/16 is a 75% Boer (25% BRAT!) getting ready to turn 4yo, she's kidded 2x with twins.
Right now her nickname is Chicken Butt or...Dork, but usually it's Psycho goat lol!!!

Taken on 12-17


















loves a good back scratch....









Taken today -
My daughter was trying to get Dixie and Wysteria to move away from the driveway, Wysteria decided she didn't want to go...lol!!! Did I not say she was a dork? 









Is this what we'd call goat protesting? lol


















Then... about an hour later she decides she wants to roll, but then she can't get off her back, so my son had to rescue her....!
CHICKEN BUTT!!!!









LUNA - due 1/28/16 100% Boer, she's a little doe, 2yo, but we adore her. She kidded in March, almost lost her to Toxemia/depression after losing her buddy/big sister. Lost one of Luna's doelings, but the other has thrived, and was my son's best 4-H doe.
I worry endlessly about Luna, praying she has no issues. She's a sweetie, and seems to be doing good so far.










Not sure why she is so dirty, she got like this last year too. I watched her for hours today, didn't notice any leaking, etc. I washed her after I took pics.









Luna on the right, her daughter, Maggie on the left









Wysteria, Maggie & Luna









She demands our full attention




































Dixie - 1/29/16 88% - Wysteria's first doe kid. She isn't the prettiest doe, but we're happy with her. She is almost 2yo, and kidded Feb 14th with a nice 10lb. doeling.

Does she look innocent? No, because she isn't lol


















Wysteria on the left, Dixie next to her, and far right is Bean (Dixie's daughter)









Wysteria and her Jan 15' daughter, Sierra


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful girls, as always! Who are they bred too? I can't believe how big your early 2015 does have gotten! 

3 years ago I had a doe who did what Luna did last year. She kidded with triplets again the next year and had no problems whatsoever. When something like that happens, of course we worry the next time around, but she should be just fine! :hug:


----------



## ShyAnne7 (Nov 28, 2015)

Such pretty girls! I love them


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wysteria is rolling on her back to move her kids off of an organ within, they are pushing on her and it hurts. You see her looking at her belly in the first pic tells the tale. Does will do this to move them off that area, so they can get more comfortable. Goats are really smart that way. But forget sometimes they cannot get back up, being so big. I have seen it more than once.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Ugh I have a FF due in late March that is trying to get as messy as Luna! She has always been prone to discharge - I even ended up treating her for UTI when she was a year old. She had stopped for the whole summer and fall but is now getting all gross back there again. 

Great photos! Can't help but laugh at Wysteria's teats straight up in the air when she is stuck on her back!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They all look great good luck.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Everyone  I definitely worry about Luna, she's such a sweetie, and don't want her to have a hard time again. She still seems to be doing good, and still has a good appetite. She's starting to get messy back there again, so I'm guessing I'll have to clean her up again at some point. 
She's a talkative, and very opinionated doe, which makes me laugh. She will make eye contact with you and make a little bah that surely is 'What????' lol
She doesn't mind her belly being touched, so yesterday when we were out putting another roll bale of hay into the barn, my son and I were feeling her belly and felt baby kicks... always so heartwarming ♥

Right now, I'm thinking a single for Dixie, I am hoping for twins, but unless she really picks up size.

Wysteria gets big as a house, but has twins, so I am thinking twins again. 

The sun is out today - first time in a week! So I hope to get some more pics and hang out with the girls after while  It's cold out, only 30 - we've been running in the 60s, then 50s, so the cold the last few days has really been a shock to the system. Goats seem to be enjoying it, they were too warm with their winter coats!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I am glad they are all doing well. I have enjoyed the warmer weather but this cold is nice because the mud is gone. I am really over mud right now.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The girls are due in 2 weeks! I am getting excited, but nervous especially with Luna. I am just so worried something will go wrong in the next two weeks! 
So far they all seem to be doing okay.

Wysteria was lame the last couple of days on a front foot , but seems better today. I'm not sure if she took a bad step, or got into a fuss with another doe. The ground went from being soft, to frozen hard and that's when the issue started. 
She is so big, and miserable. But let me tell you, she's still got 'moves' at feeding time - she doesn't miss a meal lol





































Dixie looks like a single IMO. I also realized the other day that I wrote down possible due date on 1/22/16, so I am watching her for that day but I really am leaning towards 1/29/16. She never showed signs of heat, but after the buck chased her around, she finally would just stand and let him breed her - on both days.



















Luna seems to also be doing okay. She has a very full baby belly, and she's starting to look uncomfortable, and waddle.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Remember I thought martini only had a single and I got triplets. So you never can tell. Good luck with them all.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Hope all kiddings go well. Specially Luna's, she seems like such a sweet heart.

The rolling on back pictures sent me laughing.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

The girls are doing well. They all have nasty bums though! With the cold nights I think they are snuggling down and not getting up to pee/poo. ICK!
I took some pics yesterday.

Dixie is either due Friday or a week from Friday (29th)









Dixie's daughter, Bean (due Feb 21st), and Dixie is on the right









Wysteria due in 10 days - this pic makes her look small lol









My son took these pics


















Luna is due in 11 days, and seems to be doing well. I was a bit worried the other day because she wasn't cleaning up her feed, but that isn't a consistent issue. Sometimes she cleans it up and sometimes she doesn't, but she never has been one to eat a large amount in one feeding. She's eating enough that I'm not as worried. But, I'll continue watching her closely.
Her vulva is really looking more puffy now, tailhead is starting to raise more, and she's looking closer.










My son took these


















I bought a camera to put in the barn, so I am excited to get it mounted.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Lookin' good! Our does will be kidding around the same time! I have a camera set up too and love it! So nice to be able to watch them from inside where it's warm!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

I can't wait to see what they have they arr pretty girls!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We're getting into the final week!

Everyone seems to be doing well. I am watching Luna, she's due a week from tomorrow. She's a quirky doe. She doesn't clean up her grain. But, she does clean up her alfalfa pellets, so I've been mixing more alfalfa pellets into her grain so she basically gets as much as she wants. She is not the type of doe to over eat, she has never been a huge eater of grain.
I think the other does are picking on her, and I worry that she's not able to really relax and rest at night. We're expecting what they predict to be a major winter storm moving in late tomorrow through Saturday morning, so I am going to clean the lumber & misc. stuff out of one part of the barn and let her and her daughter go in there. I am not ready to put her in a kidding stall at night, and she doesn't stall well - last thing I need is stressing her out right now. 

Otherwise, they all seem to be doing well.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Only a week left! That's awesome you should have some nice kiddos.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Stay warm through the storm! I think* it's going to just miss us....but NYC is supposed to get slammed...My son lives in Montpelier, Va so he'll most likely see snow...his wife is southern born so she is scared of the snow but he'll love it...lol....


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, the girls are due between Wed-Fri. Nobody looks real close yet. Luna probably looks the closest at this point. Her tail head is really raised, very sunken in around it, and her ligs are very loose and low. Udder looks like it's slowly starting to fill out a bit.

Tomorrow I will start stalling them at night. I bought a wifi security camera to use, so I can hopefully not bother them with night checks unless I think it's really necessary 

The girls are so messy on their rear ends, it's gross. I told them if they don't kid before the warm temps this weekend, then they are getting butt baths and butt hair cuts lol.
You absolutely can't stand behind them, if they cough, they shoot pee out at a decent distance! The other day I almost got it from Wysteria lol.
Poor mama, Wysteria is just so huge, and absolutely miserable.

We had 8" of snow on Friday from that big snow storm that hit the east coast. So Saturday we took the girls on a walk in the back part of the property for some exercise. It took a lot to persuade Wysteria to come with us.

Here are a couple of videos.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I can't wait to see what they have. Good luck


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice videos  They all look so healthy! Can't wait to see kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks  They are brats! Nothing new right now. They look the same as last night. 
I was kind of hoping the cold front coming through would get Wysteria into the mood of kidding on time (tomorrow), but I won't even get excited at that thought lol. 
I am going to guess that they will most likely wait until the weekend, with the exception of Luna. I just have no clue on her. It would be nice if they wait, so my kids will be here or won't lose sleep on a school night.


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

Cute goat videos. lol at Bean. She was like, "You are not getting me to move any faster."


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Loved the video's, LOL. 

I seen a tree behind your daughter, 1st video, she should of backed up to it and braced herself, HeHe. 

Goats are looking real good.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

exciting, mine won't start until March so I am getting my baby fixes on here


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Man I thought my dairy girls were getting big. That's nothing compared to Boers...:shock:

Oh look at your fat girls trudging through the snow! they are adorable!

Your daughter looks so happy! Who keeps using her to get more food? Pandora or Sierra?

I absolutely love Wysteria!  her getting stuck on her back is hysterical! Can't wait to see their babies!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

They look great! Let's hope they hold out for the warmer weather. Mine are due Friday and I will be thinking of you then. Hopefully both of us can have kids on the ground in the warmer weather. Not far from you, so I get the "not now" and Ok - "now!) times to kid!

Nice healthy looking girls - poor Wysteria - she's a trooper!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! They are so much fun  The one who was jumping up on my daughter is Misty, she seems to think that & feeding them on time are the only reason we should exist lol!

Wysteria is so big, I don't know how she gets around anymore! It's actually comical watching her, especially at feeding time, she runs through the gate to the barn door, and screams like she is starving to death. But the running part OMGoodness...soooo funny!

I left Wysteria in her stall tonight to keep Luna company & so she can get used to being in the stall again. She seemed very happy, which surprised me. I figured she would throw a fit!

Bean is so rotten! She's Dixie's daughter & Wysteria's granddaughter. I am going to start a thread for her and Pandora soon (they are due Feb 18th & 21st). 


Goat Blessings - yes, Friday would be great, after 4pm so my kids are able to be home to help & watch. 
It will be 45 on Friday, then mid 50s for the next 4+ days, with lows into the 40s. I can't wait! It's been in the 20s/30s, with lows in the 10s/single digits. Yesterday we got up to almost 50, and it stayed in the 40s until this morning as a cold front came through. Most of the snow melted overnight last night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How are they doing today?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are about the same, which I think is their ploy to drive me crazy lol 

I set up the barn cam this afternoon and have Wysteria and Luna in their stalls. I figured the cam would help, but now I can't stop watching and really need to get some sleep!

Wysteria gets so big and uncomfortable in late pregnancy, I feel so bad for her.
I'm still thinking Luna could go first, but we'll see. She's due tomorrow.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Luna is in labor! I am excited and nervous too! praying she has an easy kidding (we almost lost her last year from severe depression that lead into toxemia after losing her buddy/big sister).

She was up and down for a while last night, then fell into a good sleep. Didn't really want to go with the herd to browse this morning, but went anyway. 2nd time they went back she hesitated for a long time as I watched through the kitchen window.
When they came back she disappeared while the others were snoozing in the sun. I found her in the shelter, hiding in the corner, while Wysteria was eating hay (lol).

She's in her stall now, watching on camera while I make dinner. I love having this camera 

When she pushes with noticeable progress I'll go out.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Awesome so the kids should be home in time to watch. Good girl


----------



## GodsGarden (Feb 6, 2015)

So exciting! I can't wait!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Yay Luna!


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Hope she kids easy


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How's it going?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yay so exciting! Go Luna!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm not sure how close she is, guessing she may wait and go after it gets dark? She's up and down, will lay down and rest. She's laying down resting right now. 
It's 4:45pm right now, and starts getting dark around 6-6:30pm.

It'll be 30 tonight, not bad. Then really nice & warm until Tues night/Wed. I can't say how relieved I am at that! No need for heat lamps <WHEW>.

Wysteria's udder looks a little bit bigger since lunch time. She doesn't know what she wants to do. She wanted in her stall, so I put her in there. She ate her hay, then literately looked like she was losing her mind lol. So then my daughter let her go in the back yard, and she grazed with a fierce urgency, it was quite funny. Then she wanted back in the barn, and opted to go back out with the herd. She's quite funny.

Dixie has been quiet all day. Udder isn't real full last check, compared to last year's udder, but her ligaments were nearly gone this morning.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

hoping she has a easy delivery will check back later. I am joining the cheering section. lol


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

How are your girls doing?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Luna kidded! Twin doelings and textbook delivery (she made it look easy!)
She kidded at 5:50 and took her time with the 2nd at 6:20pm. It's funny because we waited as long as we could to go feed before dark. I had just gotten the other 2 kidding stalls bedded & ready, and nearly had all the feed ready when I hear her scream, I look over the stall door and a baby and water came out of her lol. Being during feeding time you can imagine the craze! :hammer:
Thankfully my husband was still home, so I let him get in there and help haha. 
I stayed out there to make sure the babies had full bellies and Luna dropped her placenta. 
So far she is being a wonderful mom, very attentive to her babies. We'll weigh them when we go back out, just needed to come in and get a shower and something to eat. 


Wysteria may go tonight, we'll see. She is suddenly very touchy, don't even think about touching those tail ligs! if you even look at her wrong she'll run around and yell, protesting with wild eyes. It's kind of funny, this has been a big sign that she is close. 

I don't really have any good pics of Luna's girls, but will try to share what I did get on my phone once it's done charging. 
They are both traditionals, one looks to have a lighter red head than the other.


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Congratulations!! I am seriously following your thread, to stay awake. our doe Bunny is in labor as we speak. Can't wait to see the pics of your girls


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Thanks! I hope Bunny has a happy & smooth kidding! 

I am watching them on the camera - as much as I can since they decided to lay under the empty hay feeder under the camera! They slept for a while and are up starting to check out their surroundings. The little one is super noisy! Very, very loud little girl!

The only pics I was able to get was with my phone, it was really bad lighting for pics, so nothing great. I can't wait to get pics of them with my camera tomorrow!

First doe on the left









Second doe - she was really active then decided to sleep when I got my phone out lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Congratulations!!! They are adorable.  So glad everything went well! It sounds like those barn cams are really nice.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations! They both so cute  How's Wysteria doing?

And how's Bunny, burtfarms?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank You, the barn cam is very nice! I didn't have to go back out at all last night, I could watch Luna and the babies on the cam and see they are active and nursing. This morning they have been all over the stall - the bigger doe already figured out how to climb in the green horse tub feeder I put hay in for Luna lol! 

Wysteria is holding out! But, her belly looks smaller - looks like she's dropped!

I checked the cam every hour last night, and nada! 

The goats will have to suffer and be fed a little late this morning... because this goat mama is making a quick breakfast and COFFEE lol! Wysteria is staring at the barn door waiting for me, haha.

It's going to be nearly 60 degrees today, I am so happy about that! I can't wait to get Luna and the babies outside to stretch their legs while we clean the barn. I need to move the barn cam so I can watch Dixie and Wysteria. 

Surely Wysteria can't be pregnant forever right?


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Congrats!!
I'm really jealous of your barn cam I need to get myself one


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

WYSTERIA is in labor....FINALLY! She's currently digging a hole to China in her stall. OMGoodness though, she is such a drama queen! she was soooo noisy all morning! She went out to browse then came up and wanted to be inside. So, we put her in her stall. She proceeded to eat hay like she was starving. Now she's doing the standing, staring, and pawing. She has all of the bedding on one side of the stall lol.


Margaret - the camera is really great to have! I paid just under $50 for this one on Amazon, and it works via wifi.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

I'll have to look into one,I get sooo tired of running back and forth from the barn to the house lol.
I think I would have trouble finding one though, because our barn is so far from the house. Which is exactly why I need one!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> WYSTERIA is in labor....FINALLY! She's currently digging a hole to China in her stall. OMGoodness though, she is such a drama queen! she was soooo noisy all morning! She went out to browse then came up and wanted to be inside. So, we put her in her stall. She proceeded to eat hay like she was starving. Now she's doing the standing, staring, and pawing. She has all of the bedding on one side of the stall lol.


:woohoo:


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Just checking in...... Hope everything is okay.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

margaret said:


> Congrats!!:smile:
> I'm really jealous of your barn cam:wink: I need to get myself one:razz:


Me too! :greengrin:



HoosierShadow said:


> Margaret - the camera is really great to have! I paid just under $50 for this one on Amazon, and it works via wifi.


Good to know! :thankU:

Congratulations on the beautiful babies! I'm happy to hear Luna did so well this time around. :wahoo:
Yay for Wysteria! poor thing looked like she was going to pop! :lol: hope everything's going well for her!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wysteria kidded! Doe & Buck! She kidded a little over 2 hours ago, thankfully she waited until right after we finished feeding (unlike Luna yesterday lol!!).

Everyone is doing great, babies nursed, I dipped their umbilical cords, gave everyone their selenium paste, cleaned stall & fed mama. I'm waiting on her to deliver her placenta so I can check & clean it up, and give her a little more feed/alfalfa pellets.

The doe was 11lbs., and the buck was 12lbs.! Good sized babies.

Buck is in front of her (has more red on his head/neck)









Doe is closest to my daughter


















Now we are waiting to see what Dixie decides to do. She was due yesterday. Has a full udder, ligs are gone, so she can go anytime.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Holy goat those are some big kids. I thought jasmines 11.2 pound kid was huge. I like 8 pounders best.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wysteria's kids make Luna's babies look itty bitty, and they were 7.5 & 9.5lbs. at birth. Of course, Luna is a much smaller doe.
Last year Wysteria' had 13lb & 11lb. twins! Year before 10lb. twins. She always has the doe first, then the buck.
In 2 kiddings, Luna has had twins does, one big one, and one itty bitty one. Last year she had a huge, beautiful red doe but from being so sick, something was wrong with that one, and ended up losing her. But the little one ended up thriving and was my son's best 4-H doe last year.
The little one this time is sooo noisy, she is hoarse! She was noisy as soon as she hit the ground. But so far they are doing great  

I'm still waiting on Dixie. I checked on her every 1 1/2 hours over night on the camera. Got up to plug the camera in since my husband must not know I am watching her and unplugged it when he got home this morning.
She is definitely in labor, but not sure how close, could be later this morning or even this afternoon. I'm guessing a large single, or small twins.
Last year she had a 10lb. single doe.


----------



## gegegoatgirl2698 (Feb 1, 2014)

Congrats on all your gorgeous kiddos!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck I hope she has twins for you. Remember martini was tiny and had triplets so it's all possible.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Just catching up here. Congrats! Very cute babies. I just love that newborn cry.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

RPC said:


> Good luck I hope she has twins for you. Remember martini was tiny and had triplets so it's all possible.


Thanks! Martini definitely was a surprise! I was really thinking 1 or 2 small ones. So happy she gave you 3, it's fun to have such wonderful surprises!

Dixie still hasn't done anything yet. She looks ready. She's had a lot of discharge this morning, so we wait


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dixie is starting to push, so I am getting ready to head outside!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Good luck! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Happy kidding. will check back later.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Hoping for healthy kids and mama.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dixie kidded about 4- 4 1/2 hours ago.
She had a really big single buckling. It was a very hard delivery, and I honestly don't know how this boy made it alive! 
Mom is touch and go.

She was laboring, but stopped pushing and was talking a lot. I thought something wasn't right, but we gave her a few more minutes. My husband is off of work, so I let him do the honors of scrubbing up to find baby. 2 feet, he slowly pulled and got the legs out but no head.
I told him to find the head. It took him, then me, then him again to eventually find it - twisted back. He couldn't get it, so I went in, and was able to pull his head up (twisted to the left side), and forward. I got the head out, but he looked dead. I went in, and found a front foot. As soon as I got the foot out he gasped and made a noise! So I pulled him out. Once I got his shoulders out, the rest of his body slipped out. 
We worked on him a long time but thankfully he was a strong boy, but it was slow going those first couple of hours.
Mama was so exhausted, I seriously thought we'd either lose her or she'd pass out. 
I'm so glad I made my kids leave the barn, she was screaming so loud, bless her heart ♥

Hubby milked some colostrum into a syringe, and once he got a taste, he wanted more, so hubby got him latched on and he nursed really well.
It took a long time before Dixie was strong enough to stand up. She's so sore. We gave her a good dose of Banamine. Since then her placenta dropped and looked normal. She's attentive to her baby, and is such a good mom especially with what she has gone through.

Hopefully she is okay, and we didn't do any damage getting him out. With the placenta looking in tact and normal, that gives me some hope.
She has drank some water off and on, and we did see her poop, but I don't know if she has pee'd so we'll keep an eye on that.

Watching her closely on the barn cam. She's resting on her knees, too sore to lay down all the way. Her baby was up exploring the stall, and laid down next to her to sleep, he's passed out, tried to fight sleep, but sleep won. He's so adorable. I think he will be okay. Now I just hope and pray Dixie can pull through.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh my. So sorry for the difficulty. I am praying for a full recovery for Dixie and her kid.


----------



## PippasCubby (May 13, 2015)

Oh, wow. I am sorry it was such a rough kidding.

I sure hope both Dixie and the kid get stronger and do well.ray:


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers are with you, hoping for a gull recovery for Dixie.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Don't forget the antibiotic since you went in and remember that hemorrhoid cream is good for swollen and sore hoosits


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Give her B Complex and add some molasses to her water. Glad they are doing ok.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much everyone. She looks a little better, still very sore and doesn't want to move much, but she's attentive to her baby, and was nibbling on leaves. 
He seems fine now, very active, and knows where the food is at. 
It's heartwarming to watch on the barn cam ♥

I'm going to pick up LA200 in the morning for her, it worked really well a few years ago when we had something similar happen. I'll pick it up as soon as I get the kids off to school & TSC opens.
She did get Banamine and I was told it will be okay to wait and start antibiotics in the morning. 
We're getting ready to give her probios and B Vitamins.

Trying to do a little at a time as she feels better.
She's pooping, but haven't seen her pee, so I'm still watching for that.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Those darn big single bucklings! They are so cute and sweet but so much work for mommas to get them out. I hope she does okay.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dixie seems to be doing better. I saw her chewing cud on my 4am camera check.
I went out about a half hour ago (5:30am) and pulled some hay out of the feeder so it's easier for her to eat, she is currently tearing it up 

Sadly, her buck has parrot mouth. I had a bad feeling when he was born, but he was panting so it was hard to tell. I didn't want to pick him up and inspect him last night, as I didn't want him to cry/yell and get mama upset.
The parrot mouth doesn't appear to be awful, but I will try to get pics.
His back legs are bowed out, but I suspect he should be fine in a few days as they get stronger. Otherwise, he seems to be really nice, he looks thick all the way from his shoulders to his hips. Very solid guy. 
I am guessing he is at least 13lbs. I gently picked him up just enough to move him, and he was heavy.
The thing with the legs I think is the doe, her kid last year had very funky legs at birth - walking on her heels with her toes up. BUT, she was fine within a few days, and is a beautiful, big, healthy doe.

We've been breeding this female line for 6 years, never ever had an issue. I call it lousy luck. In fact, we've had over 70 kids born now and never had a deformity, although we did have a hermi in a set of quads <3 boys, 1 girl, we knew the odds were against her>. Everyone else has been fine.

Now, my hope is, that he may be able to be shown as a market wether. Either way he will be wethered. He is a fighter, and we'll pamper and adore him as we do with all of our babies


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

If you remember, I had a kid with parrot mouth. Not terrible. I felt his lower jaw was pushed back at birth. I massaged it forward every day. I forget how old he was when it straightened out , but when I sold him as a buck, his bite was almost perfect. Your buck could be the same since he had such a difficult time.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/help-parrot-mouth-kid-145943/


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Didn't get a chance to stop back in last night. I am so sorry for the difficult time but looks like all in well now. Hes a big boy. Hope it all stays good for him and mom


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh wow that's very interesting


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

So sorry you had such a difficult birth! I'm glad they seem to be doing alright and hopefully the parrot mouth will improve with time!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry you had such a hard time getting him out. Glad he and mama are OK though! Praying for a quick recovery.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> If you remember, I had a kid with parrot mouth. Not terrible. I felt his lower jaw was pushed back at birth. I massaged it forward every day. I forget how old he was when it straightened out , but when I sold him as a buck, his bite was almost perfect. Your buck could be the same since he had such a difficult time.


I do remember you having one! How did you massage it? It was a helluva time getting his head corrected. It took a long time, it felt like an hour to finally find get his head in the correct position. I have no doubt we could have messed his jaw up getting to his head. At this point anything is possible.
His bottom eyelids are inverted a bit, just have to keep rolling them out so his lashes aren't rubbing his eyes. I think this was also birth related, it was so difficult the way he had his head back and twisted.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dixie looked and sounded better very early this morning. But later this morning she had a 105F temp, and was extremely sick. Gave her more banamine, then gave Duramycin 72-200, and a probio/B-Complex drench. She ate vine leaves likes he was starving! So we'll keep trying to find those for her. 
She's trying so hard to be a good mom, bless her ♥

The boy is doing really well, he's trying to bounce around. His legs are all goofy, but I think it's from being cramped up - her daughter was the same way last year (10lb single), and was fine within a few days.

He is just so adorable, and has such cute, long ears! I adore him ♥
I'm praying he can be shown as a market wether, and then see if he has a good personality as a pet. Those are my thoughts for now.

Here is a video from this morning of him trying to bounce around, and getting to see outside for the first time.

I'd call him Snoopy, but we had a Snoopy a couple of years ago! This guy is going to need a good barn name. He is truly a fighter ♥
You can see how awful Dixie looks behind him, I feel so awful for her.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

HoosierShadow said:


> I do remember you having one! How did you massage it? It was a helluva time getting his head corrected. It took a long time, it felt like an hour to finally find get his head in the correct position. I have no doubt we could have messed his jaw up getting to his head. At this point anything is possible.
> His bottom eyelids are inverted a bit, just have to keep rolling them out so his lashes aren't rubbing his eyes. I think this was also birth related, it was so difficult the way he had his head back and twisted.


I pushed his lower jaw forward while stroking it. Not forcefully, but with good pressure. I remember having to hold back on his chest or neck to keep from pulling him forward. I did it 3-4 times a day and much neighbor came over at lunch and did it as well. He went on to produce beautiful kids.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> I pushed his lower jaw forward while stroking it. Not forcefully, but with good pressure. I remember having to hold back on his chest or neck to keep from pulling him forward. I did it 3-4 times a day and much neighbor came over at lunch and did it as well. He went on to produce beautiful kids.


Thanks so much, we'll try that. First, I need to get his eyelid to unroll. Poor guy just isn't have a great start! He's so sweet, I just love him ♥
I held him on my lap for about a half hour or so earlier, and kept it unrolled, it'll definitely take work - I'm planning to try the penG idea you gave on my thread about it.

We weighed this boy today and he is 15lbs!!! Had to be at least 14lbs. at birth.

Dixie is about the same. She did urinate a lot, and it had a strong smell. I seriously think that is the first time she's been able to pee at least in a long while. She seemed to have spasms afterwards - was arching her back, and pushing like she was constipated. She's been pooping, so hopefully no issue there. I've been worried about the urinating part.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great news about the pee. Her urethra may have been swollen. Keep an eye on that for awhile. Her bladder may be stretched.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Great news about the pee. Her urethra may have been swollen. Keep an eye on that for awhile. Her bladder may be stretched.


Thanks, that definitely has worried me. Especially with as much pain as she seemed to be in afterwards 

I think tomorrow if she isn't feeling better I am going to pick up some vitamin D milk and start him on a bottle to help supplement him until she hopefully feels better and starts eating. I'm worried if we don't teach him now, and something happens we'll have trouble getting him to take a bottle.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Do you have her on banamine? That will be helpful. A steroid might help to shrink swelling. Not sure if you can give Dexamethasone so soon after kidding or not. Witch hazel on her hooey will take away swelling also.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

He is a cutie. I would call him spunky. He is trying so hard. Keep up the good work.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much for the suggestions. I did end up giving her more banamine a little while ago. 3rd dose, 1x a day. How long can you safely give it? 
She's really lost a lot of condition. Was looking bad again this morning. Temp was 104.0F. I gave her the antibiotic, then drenched with probios/B-complex. I waited a while and gave her a drench of corn syrup/honey/calcium drench. 
I was about to drench her with electrolytes/water for dehydration, but she did eventually get up and drink some water, and nibble hay, and a few nibbles of her alfalfa pellets/grain.
She went back in her stall to rest. If she doesn't drink more within the hour I will start drenching her with electrolytes. Up until last night she was drinking just enough, but now I am concerned.

I got the little boys eyelid fixed! I kept unrolling it and so far it's stayed in place for the past few hours! He's sooooo sweet, I absolutely adore him! 
I am going to try and teach him to use a bottle so I can supplement him. Wish me luck, it'll be like a newbie as I haven't had to give a kid a bottle in a long, long time! 
All I have right now is skim milk and evaporated milk, but if I can get him to take the bottle, then I'll get him some whole milk. 
Her udder is very soft, and he wasn't whining, but was acting like he wanted more.

Spunky would be a good name! I have a video I'll try to upload of him meeting Luna's doelings. It was so cute when he met them, he just didn't know what to think. Then he went back to his mom like 'This is my mom!!' lol. 

Luna's little girls are very active, and soooooo naughty! They take off exploring and really keep her on her hooves! I have them in the back yard today, and they keep sneaking through the gate to explore, leaving mom behind in a panic. 
It took me 3x to try and come in and grab something to eat. The only reason I am in and on the computer is because they decided to sleep lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Banamine, can be given for up to 4 days safety.

That temp concerns me, how does she smell around the vulva area? Does it stink.

What kind of antibiotic are you using?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree with Pam and have the same concern.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Her temp did drop and was normal the rest of the day thank goodness. 101.4, then last night it was 102.5.

We are giving her 7cc of Duramycin 200 (same med as LA200) 1x a day.
I gave her some banamine this morning when I gave her the antibiotic, so this would be 4x.

Injectable B Complex 7cc, 2-3x a day orally.
We've been drenching her with goat electrolytes, corn syrup, probios, and last night I bought some Ensure for her, and she's had almost a whole bottle of that since 9pm, mixed with the stuff I just mentioned. 
She was up digging through her hay a bit at 1am when I went out to give her baby a bottle.
This morning she was chewing cud, I change out her alfalfa pellets & grain a few times a day and she showed interest, and nibbled on it this morning. 

We feed grass mix hay (which is why we give alfalfa pellets). Today I am going to find her a good bale of hay and see if she'll eat that. With it being winter here, the tree vines that they love are harder to find. 

It was 70 degrees yesterday, so I am thinking that did her absolutely no good, especially with having a winter coat. It's cooling off and will be back to a normal temp now.

Her baby is still doing well, he's so silly, he learned fast about the bottle, but he doesn't open his mouth for it, so you have to manually open it, put the nipple in, and then he goes to town lol. He's such a stinker though, he'll drink it, then run over to mom and look for more. She has a little milk, but definitely nowhere near enough. 
I gave him 6oz. this morning, and he drank about 5 1/2. I put a little probios in each bottle, and am giving him the whole milk/evaporated milk/buttermilk recipe. 

I'm hoping to do a 'birth announcement' for the babies sometime today, I'll post some pics and a cute video


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

Late to the party, but...

Yay more babies!! I bet Wysteria is feeling better! Congratulations Candice!

those are huge babies to me. I'm used to 6-7 pounders, but then again diary vs meat breeds. 


HoosierShadow said:


> The little one this time is sooo noisy, she is hoarse! She was noisy as soon as she hit the ground. But so far they are doing great


:lol: i love noisy babies. When I went to a dairy to buy newborn doelings, there must have been about 15 running around and there was this little Toggenburg wailing and wailing. I told the owner I wanted that one. He asked me, incredulously, "Are you sure??" "Oh yeah." :greengrin:



HoosierShadow said:


> I'm still waiting on Dixie. I checked on her every 1 1/2 hours over night on the camera. Got up to plug the camera in since my husband must not know I am watching her and unplugged it when he got home this morning.


Since you mentioned it, may I be nosy and ask why? :laugh:

Sorry to hear the Dixie is having such a rough time. Does she like Gatorade?

That video of her boy is adorable! What a happy little thing. He is a bit uncoordinated, isn't he? :lol: Since his legs are a little wonky (hopefully that will sort itself out!) my first thought for a barn name was Greg or House.  but that facial marking is very pretty. Blaze?
Good luck bottle feeding him! :stars:



HoosierShadow said:


> We are giving her 7cc of Duramycin 200 (same med as LA200) 1x a day.


LA200 worked for me once with an orphaned lamb, but it failed me several times over with kids back in 2014. I must use penicillin if i want any results. Good luck!
How is she today?



HoosierShadow said:


> I'm hoping to do a 'birth announcement' for the babies sometime today, I'll post some pics and a cute video :smile:


:woohoo:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dixie is doing much better today! Thank Goodness!! I really thought yesterday she was knocking on death's door. I had to run errands, and after lunchtime I was able to get the mom's and young babies out for the rest of the day, and Dixie couldn't wait to get outside. She is still very weak, but was very active today. She ate a little alfalfa hay I bought for her, drank some water from Luna's bucket (because you know... other goats water is always better lol).
Then she wanted to go up in the front yard and grazed a bit, talking to her baby and almost sounding like herself again.
She also ate vine leaves.

She doesn't have enough milk just yet, so I'll keep supplementing the baby. Her udder looks better, but is still soft. Hopefully that will change as she heals.

Later, after I get my kids in bed, I'll try to post pics and videos. I am having so much fun with her baby. 

I like the name 'House.'


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

Glad to hear that she is feeling better.
Just wanted to mention something you may want to keep an eye out for..... Sometimes kids that have parrot mouth have a difficult time grazing. I have never dealt with it personally but I know others that have.

He is a cutie. I hope he does great for you.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Aww, what a cutie!! He reminds me of Franklin the turtle with his little "beak".


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad to hear she is doing better. Hoping for a full, quick recovery.


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> Dixie is doing much better today! Thank Goodness!! I really thought yesterday she was knocking on death's door. I had to run errands, and after lunchtime I was able to get the mom's and young babies out for the rest of the day, and Dixie couldn't wait to get outside. She is still very weak, but was very active today. She ate a little alfalfa hay I bought for her, drank some water from Luna's bucket (because you know... other goats water is always better lol).
> Then she wanted to go up in the front yard and grazed a bit, talking to her baby and almost sounding like herself again.


:lol: the other goat's everything is always better.
I'm so happy to hear Dixie's doing better! :wahoo:


HoosierShadow said:


> I like the name 'House.'


:woohoo: I hope it sticks. :greengrin:
Wow. it really is easier to think of names for other people's goats. :slapfloor: Why is that?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear she is better.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I haven't had a chance to post any announcements, photos, etc. yet! It's hard to get pics of some of the babies - they are everywhere or sleeping lol.
I hope to be able to get caught up on other waiting room threads & announcements and have more time to be on the forum this evening so I can post pics too 

Dixie is still touch and go, sometimes she'll sort of act like her old, silly self, but most of the time she still looks rough, and looks like she's still hurting. She grazes off and on in the pen we put her & Luna and the babies in. She'll eat a little hay, nose through her grain.
She doesn't really want her alfalfa hay, so we got square bales of the grass hay we use (we've been feeding from a round bale), the square bales are better quality, and she ate half of a flake last night. 
Day #6 of antibiotics, and I am going to stop that and see if she improves. Still giving her 60cc of ensure mixed with probios 2x a day, and starting to drop the B Complex to every other day. 
Yesterday afternoon I gave her Bovi Sera, and thinking I'll give it again this afternoon.

She's drinking a lot of water now, so no worries about dehydration.

We're going to get all of the moms and babies and take them out into the back area of the pen, there really isn't much to graze or browse this time of year, but I think it may perk her up to get her back with the herd a little bit.
No school today, so my 3 kids can help with this chaotic task - it will be.... interesting lol.

BTW, my daughter ended up naming him Alvin lol.

Anyway, here is a video I took yesterday afternoon of my daughter giving Dixie's boy his bottle. Dixie stands around like that a lot. But again, perks up and acts like her usual self now and then. I don't know if she was saying 'no more bottle?' or thinking he was getting something yummy that she wasn't getting lol. Yesterday morning when I was feeding him, she was licking the bottle.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is so cute.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Cute video. I think she wants some out of that bottle too. Like "Hey, where's my treat?"!


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> I hope to be able to get caught up on other waiting room threads & announcements and have more time to be on the forum this evening so I can post pics too


Me too. There's so much going on, I'm having a hard time keeping up! 
I always look forward to your pictures.



HoosierShadow said:


> BTW, my daughter ended up naming him Alvin lol.


But where's Simon and Theodore? :lol:



HoosierShadow said:


> I don't know if she was saying 'no more bottle?' or thinking he was getting something yummy that she wasn't getting lol. Yesterday morning when I was feeding him, she was licking the bottle.


A little of both :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

thegoatmama said:


> Me too. There's so much going on, I'm having a hard time keeping up!
> I always look forward to your pictures.
> 
> But where's Simon and Theodore? :lol:
> ...


I hear ya, I am trying to get on here more often and keep up and failing miserably! My allergies were acting up last week, and Mon ended up leading into a sinus infection. I'm just now starting to feel a little better after being on antibiotics & allergy meds since Wed. Darn crazy weather!

I posted updates in the birth announcement section -- my daughter named Wysteria's buck kid Simon, now we are waiting to see if Pandora or Bean have a Theodore, then 'Alvin and the Goatmunks' will be complete haha!! :laugh:


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

:hug: aww, sorry to hear you're under the weather. that sucks! Feel better soon!

Alvin and the Goatmunks? :slapfloor: I love it!


----------

